# Chest X Ray done in cardiologist



## taralyn1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

Need help!  I have never billed for a chest x-Ray in our office.   The dr just purchased a portable machine & he says he going to 2d & 2 view but we are going to transmit the x-Ray to another facility digitally.  How do I bill for this 1? Would it be 71020-TC only B/C we are only taking the x-Ray w/no interp.

Thank you


----------



## taralyn1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Please someone help*



taralyn1 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Need help!  I have never billed for a chest x-Ray in our office.   The dr just purchased a portable machine & he says he going to 2d & 2 view but we are going to transmit the x-Ray to another facility digitally.  How do I bill for this 1? Would it be 71020-TC only B/C we are only taking the x-Ray w/no interp.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## hsims (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup - that is correct.  71020 is a PA and a lateral view. 
(I do cardiology interventional billing now but I have 9 years radiology experience also) Whomever does the reading will add a 26 mod, you are correct in adding the TC. 

Good luck!!


----------



## taralyn1 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much!!!


----------

